# Fleetwood Flair: Thoughts?



## tmalmb (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

Based on my other thread, I'm going to move forward with purchasing an RV.

I have an opportunity to move on a Fleetwood flair (96) and am looking for some feedback/experiences with the flairs?

From a little bit of googling it does appear these are the entry level/basic level RV's but on a whole rating appears positive.

Anyone out there ever own one or have experience with one?

thanks
T


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry,
Can,t think of anything positive to say about American RV,s

C.


----------



## advancedroadcraft (Jun 24, 2009)

tmalmb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on my other thread, I'm going to move forward with purchasing an RV....
> ...Anyone out there ever own one or have experience with one?
> ...


No knowledge of the model you are considering, nor of anything that recent, but...

...I'm in the process of renovating/rejuvenating a 25year old Southwood Eagle - was prepared to tackle it all:mechanics, habitation, pretty much everything.

What I have found is high build quality throughout: the Chevy engine and drive train are bullet-proiof; the chassis is built like a battleship; some original surfaces and materials are "tired" as you might expect, but respond well to treatment. The cabinet work, plumbing, electrics and gas fittings show care in design & construction.

I have been impressed - & I don't impress easily.

Best, B


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
I purchased and later sold a 27' Flair for a friend.
Overall a superb RV, and as has been said, mechanically bulletproof.
I would check the furnace, the control board can give problems but can still be purchased at just over £100. Run both the dash and habitation AC should be ice cold but will take a time to cool the interiour. I would run the AC units on the geny to check how it runs under load.
Most importantly, check for damp, even without slides you may find problems. Get up on the roof and look carefully at the covering, especially the joints and seals Whilst these can be repaired it is a difficult job to do correctly, so beware of bodged jobs.. Check the AC covers, they can sometimes take a clout from branches etc. The engine should pull well with loads of torque, the gearbox should slur each gear with no jerks or revs flairing. The engine you will note is not the quietest thing to grace an engine bay, but that is standard. Servicing is straightforward and parts relatively cheap, so check the service history. If there is none let your eyes decide if it has been serviced, eg Grease around the many grease points. A clean oil and fuel filter. Remove the air filter and all will be revealed. if it is clogged with dust and the housing showing the evidence of debris ask when it was last changed.
The drive should be fine, if you have not driven an RV before be prepared for substantial body roll, and brakes that are only just up to the job. You should return 15 or so MPG depending on your driving. Slow and easy is the way to go and set everything up in plenty of time, so approaching a roundabout you should be slowing down much sooner than you would think and taking the roundabout at a slower speed than you would be used to.
I have just remembered the 27' had a damp problem in the N/S/R. corner starting in a corner unit 18" up the wall and 12" in to the floor area, eventually traced to a poor roof seal.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Tel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would also check all the plastic vents, frames and covers on the roof, as they can become brittle due to UV damage on a vehicle of that age


----------

